# titolare le finestre xterm...

## blueVelVet

Sono solito lanciare le simulazioni per la mia tesi sperimentale su diverse finestre xterm, titolate per non confonderle con l'opzione "-T".

Per effetto di non so quale impostazione di ambiente, in gentoo le finestre xterm sovrascrivono sempre i miei settaggi con un odiosissimo path di lavoro...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dove intervenire ? In profile, inputrc e profile.env non ho trovato nulla...

----------

## cerri

Come mai non usi Eterm?

CMQ e' molto strano: con -T ciao la mia xterm viene chiamata "ciao"... Tra l'altro, nel mio sistema le finestre xterm si chiamano tutte xterm.

----------

## Ginko

prova konsole -T <titolo>

konsole permette di usare il tabbing ed avere piu'

terminale all'interno di una sola finestra, ad ogni

tab puo' essere assegnato un nome.

  --Gianluca

----------

